# Kein Bild bei Gaindward Geforce GTX 460



## Badezeug (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

gestern ist meine Grafikkarte angekommen,
ich hab die GTX 460 von Gainward direkt angecshlossen und dabei gesehen das diese zwei 
6 pol Anschlüsse hat. Jedoch war nur ein Kabel dafür das welches 2 Endungen für das Stromkabel hat (4-pol).
Nun mein Problem, wenn cih meinen PC starte, höre ich das der PC geht, die Grafikkarte tut auch was,
der Lüfter geht, nur es wird kein Bild angezeigt.
Ich bitte um Hilfe ich weiß nciht was ich machen soll damit ich miene Grafikkarte zum alufen bekomme.
Habe in Foren gelesen das es am Netzteil liegen kann, jedoch glaube ich das weniger weil mein PC brandneu ist.

Ich danke allen die mir helfen können.


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi, poste doch mal bitte Bilder von den Anschlüssen und dem Kabel.

Meine 460 GTX hat 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, hat aber mehr als 4 oder 6 Pole^^

Egal, alles in allem reicht es wenn Du das richtige Kabel in einen der beiden Anschlüsse steckt (ist normalerweise egal welcher, aber wenn einer nicht geht probiert man den anderen^^), logisch. Also zeig anhand von Bildern bitte mal was Du hast.

Hast Du die Graka ans Netzteil angeschlossen? Meine braucht 2 Stecker von NT. [img src="http://pics.computerbase.de/3/0/0/5/9/11.jpg" width="100" height="67[/img]

Dafür gibt es auch Adapter [img src="http://www.com-tra.de/img/p/06759_o.jpg" width="50" height="31[/img]

Gru0,

Jan


----------



## Badezeug (9. Dezember 2010)

ich meinte eher an der Grafikkarte die anschlüsse,
sie hat noch 2 6 pol..die hier http://webshop.schneider-consulting.it/bilder/produkte/gross/909_1.jpg 
nur war bei der lieferung nur einer dabei halt. Wie du siehst endet das kabel auf 2 Ausgängen, beide 6 pol eergeben so 4, nur mien PC bietet nur 2 Stück zum andocken.
Und ja habe die angecshlossen ^^
nur leider ensteht einfach kein bild
habe alles so gemacht wie es in der anleitung stand


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2010)

Ah.

Also beide 6 Poligen an der Graka müssen angeschlossen werden. Dieses Kabel mit 2 4 pligen und 1 6 poligen ist ein Adapter den Du an deine normalen Stromkabel anschliessen musst.

Damit kannst den einen 6 poligen deiner Graka betreiben. Dein Netzteil sollte auch noch so ein 6 Poligen für die Graka haben. Wenn nicht kannst Du Dir noch einen Adapter kaufen.

Also damit die Grafikkarte funktioniert müssen BEIDE 6 Poligen an der Graka angeschlossen sein. Wenn dieses der Fall ist, Du das Monitorkabel an BEIDEN DVI Stecker ausprobiert hast und immer noch kein BILD siehst würde ich die Graka umtauschen.

Ich hoffe das hilft Dir.

edit: Was mir gerade einfällt, wie stark ist Dein Netzteil? Was für ne Marke? Was für ne Graka hattest Du davor drin?


----------



## Badezeug (9. Dezember 2010)

achso okay soweit hab ichs verstanden danke 
sorry wenn idas mit mri schwer fällt bstel weniger und hab nciht viel ahnung ^^
also brauch ich noch einen adapter für mein netzteil mit dem ich  direkt die Grafikkarte verbinden kann zusätzelich ?
kannst du mir ein link posten oder so damit ich seh wie dieser aussieht ?
nett wäre wenn du mir sagen könntets wie der genau heißt


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2010)

Schau mal auf Deiner Grafikkarte. Dei beiden 6-poligen müssten doch genau gleich aussehen oder?

Dann brauchst Du noch genaus so einen wie Du schon hast (da Du ja erst einen hast) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Adapter ist für: 2 x 5.25 Stecker > PCI Express 


Hier kannst Du ihn kaufen: http://www.pcp.ch/M-cab-PCI-Express-Grafikkarten-Stromadapter-8pol-1a14048475.htm

Oder druck Dir am besten die Seite aus und geh in den Hardwareladen Deines Vertrauens^^ (Ich würde KM-Elektronik empfehlen).

Ich hoffe das hilft Dir.


----------



## Badezeug (9. Dezember 2010)

ja stimmt werde ich mir sofort besorgen 
nur das wusste ich ja, mein problem ist ja das, das ich aber im PC nur 2 übrige Stromversorgungsstecker habe, jedoch durch meine 2 x 6 poligen 4 brauche.
kann ich da was machen ?
so eine art gablung für meine Stromversorgungsabel ? ^^


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2010)

Badezeug schrieb:


> ja stimmt werde ich mir sofort besorgen
> nur das wusste ich ja, mein problem ist ja das, das ich aber im PC nur 2 übrige Stromversorgungsstecker habe, jedoch durch meine 2 x 6 poligen 4 brauche.
> kann ich da was machen ?
> so eine art gablung für meine Stromversorgungsabel ? ^^



Diese "Adapter", den den Du jetzt hast und den den Du kaufen willst, benötigen ka keinen 6-poligen da man den weiterhin verwenden kann (man benutzt zwar einen seiner original 6-poligen, hat am Adapter aber auch einen 6-poligen den man noch verwenden kann.

Wenn dadurch aber die Kabel zu kurz werden kann man sich auch so einen  http://www.amazon.de/Y-Stromka...  Y-Kabel kaufen. Das sind genau solche Y-Kabel. Am besten ausdrucken udn zum Händler mitnehmen^^


----------



## Badezeug (9. Dezember 2010)

hm das verwirrt mich jetz
also ncohmla 6 polige sind die hier richtig ?
http://www.winboard.org/forum/attachments/grafikkarten/33802-welche-ist-die-zurzeit-beste-grafikkarte-fuer-250-euronen-1579_1.jpg

also 2 davon an meine grafikkarte und dann einen Y-Adapter kaufen damit ich alle meine freien endstücke
versorgen kann ?
sorry ist echt ark viel für mich ^^


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt verwirrst Du mich.

Also Du brauchst 2 Adapter für 6-Polige (wo 2x4 polige und 1x6 poliger dran ist).

Und je nachdem wie es mit der Kabellänge reicht würde auch noch 1 Y-Adapter für 4 polige reichen (3x4 polige Stecker wie ich im Vorpost gezeigt habe. Dort war nichts mit 6 poligen , schaue Dir das Bild nochmal an).

edit: vergiss es ich poste gleich nochmal.


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2010)

So, auf ein neues.

So wie es aussieht brauchen diese 6-poligen jeweis 2 4 polige um sie zu füttern.

Also würdest Du insgesamt 4 4-polige brauchen  um die 6-poligen zu versorgen. Also ne ganze Menge Y-Kabel^^ (Wenn Du 4 Y-Kabel kaufen würdest hättest Du nach der Grafikkarte noch 2 freie 4-polige)

Wenn allerdings Dein Netzteil nur 2 4 polige hat bezweifle ich ob es überhaupt stark genug ist. 

Deswegen wollte ich vorhin wissen was für ein Netzteil Du hast, wie stark es ist und was für eine Grafikkarte Du davor hattest. Das ist sehr wichtig.


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2010)

Als Netzteil würde ich http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p633069_Netzteil-450W-Rasurbo-Silent-amp-Power-DLP45-1.html empfehlen. Ist nicht zu teuer, hat 1 x PCI-Express (6-poligen) Anschluss und mehr 4 polige^^


----------



## Badezeug (9. Dezember 2010)

sorry das ich so spät antworte 
ic hab garde mal nachgesehen wieviel leistung mein netztei hat...erschreckend nur 410 watt =(
hab mich garde auch mla schlau gemacht wieviel leistung nötig ist für die Grafikkarte,
450 watt.
somit hat sich das also gegessen,
dnekst du denn das dabei 450 watt aussreichen ? oder soll cih doch lieber auf nummer sicher gehen 
und 500 haben ?


----------



## Badezeug (9. Dezember 2010)

wie siehst mit dem aus ?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p633349_Netzteil-550W-Rasurbo-Basic-amp-Power-BP-XII550-Rev2.html ^^


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2010)

Badezeug schrieb:


> wie siehst mit dem aus ?
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p633349_Netzteil-550W-Rasurbo-Basic-amp-Power-BP-XII550-Rev2.html ^^



Das hat leider nicht diesen 6-Poligen (PCI-Express Stecker) den Du brauchst...

Mein Internet geht gerade nicht sonst würde ich danach suchen (Ist Arschlangsam)


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2010)

http://www.ciao.de/RASURBO_Sil...

edit: Geh am besten in einen Computerladen und sage denen Du brauchst ein NT mit 2 PCI-Express Steckern (die 6 ploigen). Es sollte ein Markennetzteil sein und 500 Watt haben.

Ich hab ein BeQuiet (75 Euro). Das hat 2 von den Steckern.

So, ich geh jetzt, Tschüß,

Jan


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2010)

Hat Dein NT denn auch keinen 8pol-PCIe-Stecker? Ein NT könnte trotz nur 410W reichen, denn die Herstellrangaben "450W erforderlich" meinen damit ein billiges 450W -NT, damit keiner meckern kann, wenn er 400W für 30€ hat und es nicht geht. Is halt jetzt die Frage, ob Du ohne Versandkosten an einen Adapter rankommen kannst, um das mal zu testen. Vlt. war bei der Karte ja sogar ein Adater dabei, den Du übersehen hast?

Ansonsten reicht ein 450W Markenetzteil, für die Zukunft kann man natürlich bei der Gelegenheit ein stärkeres nehmen - ich hab damals ein 480W von Tagen gekauft, was DAMALS mit 80€ sehr teuer war - das hab ich jetzt 6 Jahre, und es packt immer noch nen starken Quad und ne gute AMD-Grafikkarte. Hat sich also mehr gelohnt als alls 2 Jahre ein billiges. 

Das heir zB wäre ein gutes Netzteil, das hat auch zwei 6/8pin-PCIe. Stecker: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a448489.html  hardwareversand.de per Vorkasse va. 61€ mit Versand - amazon ein paar Euro mehr. ich bestell oft bei hardwareversand, hab heute erst neue Teile bekommen   Dienstag bestellt und bezahlt, heute da.


----------



## usopia (9. Dezember 2010)

ja man müßte eigentlich erstmal wissen, welches Netzteil er momentan genau hat. Mich wundert halt, daß der PC angeblich "brandneu" ist aber kein PCI-E Stecker vorhanden ist. Naja, sowas solls ja  noch geben...


----------



## Badezeug (10. Dezember 2010)

ich bin momentan nicht zu hause
schaue später mla nach wie genau das heißt
weil wäre nämlich gut wenn es eine Alternative gibt
um kein neues NT zukaufen, möchte eher ungerne nochweiter Geld ausgeben 
ich schreibe später eine Antwort in dne Thread sobald ich zu Hause bin 
und danke schonmal


----------



## Vordack (10. Dezember 2010)

usopia schrieb:


> ja man müßte eigentlich erstmal wissen, welches Netzteil er momentan genau hat. Mich wundert halt, daß der PC angeblich "brandneu" ist aber kein PCI-E Stecker vorhanden ist. Naja, sowas solls ja  noch geben...



Frage: welches einigermassen akutelle, gute Netzteil hat nur 2x 5 1/4" Stromstecker?


----------



## usopia (10. Dezember 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Frage: welches einigermassen akutelle, gute Netzteil hat nur 2x 5 1/4" Stromstecker?


 jo weiß ich auch nicht.   Er hat mit ziemlicher Sicherheit 'nen totalen Billigheimer verbaut. Ein Marken-NT mit 410 Watt, ohne PCIe-Stecker und 2 Molex-Anschlüssen ist mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2010)

Er wird wohl 2 FREIE molex haben und nicht insgesamt nur 2 ^^


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 

bis gestern habe ich auch eine GTX 460 gehabt, die mir das Übertakten leider etwas übelgenommen hat. Ich habe sie an ein Enermax 425 Watt Netzteil angeschlossen gehabt und es lief alles super. Das Enermax 82+ hat auch 2 6  Polige Anschlüsse, dann brauchst diese 6 zu 4 pPol Adapter nicht.


----------



## Vordack (13. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Er wird wohl 2 FREIE molex haben und nicht insgesamt nur 2 ^^



Er hat aber gesagt dass er 2 freie hat, diese aber für seine Platte braucht (zumindest einen)  Also nix mit freien (so interpretiere ich seine Mail).


----------

